# long 5-N-1



## ripracine

looking at buying a 1970's long 5-n-1 backhoe. but it seems to be hard to find parts for it... anyone know of any dealer that still sells long parts? thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Are you getting a great deal on it?


----------



## ripracine

yes... it needs transmission bearings and sum tlc but i was told it ran strong


----------



## TicketMan4u

I bought what I believe is a Long Model 1400 backhoe without an engine to sell for scrap. I believe it's also known as a 5-n-1. We're in the process of dismantling it right now. I have buyers for some of the parts and some parts I'm saving in hopes of selling them in the future. The rest I was going to sell for scrap iron. If you have a need for a certain part let me know and if I haven't already sold it maybe we can make a deal. Also see my "Parts For Sale" post in the Classifieds.


----------

